# Lost Beauty



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just been to check on our little sheltie Beauty. She has passed away in her sleep.

Lost Barney her twin last weekend.
Two of the greatest Shelties we have owned.

Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sad times Dave.

sue


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You have been through the mill recently Dave. Really sorry about all your bad news over the past week or two.

Hope for happier times ahead.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sad Dave.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear this news Dave. Take care of yourself.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

What a shame  A comforting thought that she was at home and comfy in her own bed


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

So very sorry to hear this news Dave. I've never met you, but I share your grief at the loss of a much-loved friend and companion.

Hope you find happier days ahead soon.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Dave. At least Beauty passed away at home peacefully in her bed. She probably missed Barney, so they are now reunited.

It is tough for us owners as we miss them so much.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news Dave. You've really been through the mill recently. I do hope things improve for you!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Words cannot express the feelings of sadness that you will be experiencing.

So I will not try; our thoughts are with you.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave,Our thoughts and sympathy are with you at this very sad time,still grieving for the loss of Jag last week,so know how you are feeling.
curlyboy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave sorry to hear that Beauty has passed away

Running free with Barney now

Thinking of you

Sandra


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear your (latest) bad news Dave.
RIP Beauty and Barney


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

All their lives together and still together. Can't imagine how you must be feeling just now. The only saving grace is that it must get better now.

Run free little ones

Sue


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

You are going through a really sad time at the moment Dave. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What a sad time for you at the moment - my thoughts are with you


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet. We lost Our Jake in December after 16 years. The following poem has given me a lot of comfort over the last few months, I hope it brings you some comfort too.

Weep not for me though I am gone into that gentle night
Grieve if you will, but not for long upon my soul's sweet flight.
I am at peace, my soul's at rest, there is no need for tears.
For with your love I was so blessed for all those many years.
There is no pain, I suffer not, the fear now all is gone.
Put now these things out of your thoughts, in your memory I live on.
Remember not my fight for breath, remember not the strife
Please do not dwell upon my death, but celebrate my life.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

**** **** **** **** sad times Dave, so sorry. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news - a dreadful time for you at the moment. Try to remember all the good times with them. I know how you are feeling as we lost our Barney earlier this year and still feel the pain.

Take care Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news Dave, Run Free Beauty xx



Jacquie


----------

